# Just moved back



## IHatefulindian (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I just moved back to the San Antonio,TX and I am looking for solid gym and environment to workout and meet new friends.

It is just my service dog & I here so we could use some help.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd be careful about posting your location brother. Just a heads up. Just googled it and seem they apparently have a Metroflex, joes gym, and a place called the Olympic gym. Hell just go there and ask for a day pass or pay the $10 fee and find out which suits your own needs best.


----------



## Alinshop (May 1, 2014)

I remember visiting San Antonio as a kid. Seemed like a great place to live. Hope you find a fantastic gym!


----------



## Bull996 (May 1, 2014)

There's a lot there. Golds is the big chain. But joes gym, metro and olympic gym are going to be your solid no bullshit gyms. Olympic being the best IMO. There's also LA fitness, a couple lifetime fitness on the north, and shit anytime fitness. I think there might be a few others. 

All depends what side of town your on and what crowd you want to be around. 

If you don't mind me asking what kind of service dog do you have?

Thank you for serving!


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 1, 2014)

There's your answers


----------

